# Austin Stevens



## Ian (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone watch this guys show? I think it is the only decent programmes on TV at the mo, and some awesome footage. It's great the way this guy is SO dam close to dying every episode, you know, as the camera man stands back and watches him almost get eaten by a snapping turtle...  

For those who don't watch it, it is well worth checking out! He specialises mainly in snakes, but does lizards, chelonians and amphibians as well. Tune into channel 5 on friday at 8pm!


----------



## sean (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah i watch that sometimes... the guy who does all the photography?


----------



## Ian (Aug 27, 2006)

Yea that's the one...what a legend.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2006)

i watch it so i don't miss it when he dies lol


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2006)

It is a good show but it's only one of the best one's on at the moment because 24 and CSI are between seasons :wink:


----------



## ellroy (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry to drag this back up but I couldn't miss an opportunity to slate this guy! He is a complete turd!!! Did you see the one where he 'wrestled' with a half-dead reticulated python? Give me a shout when he gets his just desserts and I'll tune in.

Alan


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 25, 2007)

I watch it, although, I think that he should find a safer way of handling the animals, or not handle then at all.


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

It would be much better if he didn't actually handle the animals.


----------

